
History of Clarus the Dogcow - ajuhasz
https://512pixels.net/dogcow/
======
joezydeco
_Kare created several fonts for the system, all given names for world-class
cities._

There's also a little more to this story, courtesy of Susan Kare herself at
[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=World_Class_Citi...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=World_Class_Cities.txt)

The fonts were named after commuter train stops in Philadelphia until Jobs
decided they should be renamed after "world class cities".

------
joezydeco
Susan Kare sells signed prints of Clarus on her website:

[http://kareprints.com/dog-cow/](http://kareprints.com/dog-cow/)

------
arghblarg
Atari ST's TOS had it's own mascot, J.R. "Bob" Dobbs, in the high ASCII range
of its system font:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._R._%22Bob%22_Dobbs](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._R._%22Bob%22_Dobbs)

------
User23
I had a ton of fun with Cairo and my dad’s ImageWriter II as a boy.

------
saagarjha
It’s a shame they removed the icon garden from Infinite Loop…

------
sdfjkl
Moof.

~~~
selimthegrim
A now defunct Mac shop in Portland, OR (by OMSI) used to sell Moof T shirts
with the dog cow on them. I wish I still had mine.

~~~
kalleboo
Recently the Iconfactory sold a batch of Moof t-shirts in the style of this
year's WWDC [https://cottonbureau.com/products/w-w-dog-
cow](https://cottonbureau.com/products/w-w-dog-cow)

